# Eclipse Run Configuration



## PanchoVarallo (22. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein relativ großes Eclipse-Programm gebastelt und es läuft alles ohne Probleme innerhalb von Eclipse. Dabei werden einige externe Bibliotheken aufgerufen, Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt usw. Wenn ich jetzt das Programm im Terminal starten will (mit "java main") im entsprechenden Klassenordner mit der Main-Function, geht (wie erwartet) nichts. 

Kann man irgendwo den Befehl sehen, den Eclipse gemäß der Konfigurationen verwendet. Der muss doch irgendwo erreichbar sein oder? Da ich von Anfang an mit Eclipse programmiert habe und mir das abgenommen wurde habe ich keine Ahnung von den entsprechenden Befehlen. Wenn ich den vorgefertigen mal sehen würde, könnte ich mir das Schritt für Schritt selbst erklären ...

Danke schonmal!

Grüße

P.S. Klar könnte ich mir das alles selbst über die Hilfe usw. erarbeiten. Ich interessiere mich nur dafür, ob es dafür einen Knopf gibt, der mir das einfach ausspuckt ;-).


----------



## Joose (22. Okt 2014)

PanchoVarallo hat gesagt.:


> ich habe ein relativ großes Eclipse-Programm gebastelt und es läuft alles ohne Probleme innerhalb von Eclipse.



Was ist ein "Eclipse-Programm"? Meinst du ein Plugin für IDE Eclipse?
Wenn du ein Plugin meinst -> das wirst du nicht standalone zum Laufen bringen, da es eben von dem Eclipse PluginFramework abhängig ist.


----------

